#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 鯊魚俠(Street Shark) 1994-1995

## Slimth

不曉得大家還對這部卡通是否還有印象，在台灣最初是在台視撥映。
碰巧有次在PTT模型版看到有人在收購，就勾起了回憶。
不過我對角色的名子真的不大記得住，大部分都在查過Wiki才知道。

一開始是Paradigm博士想利用Bolton的研究對槍魚和龍蝦實驗基因操控科技，不巧被他的同事Bolton教授發現。



幾番勸阻下仍舊不見他死心，而當Bolton博士要去報警時，Paradigm關上門並對他注射實驗藥物，
後來變形後即撞破門脫逃。



接下來Paradigm博士將下一個實驗目標放在Bolton博士的兒子們身上。
利用他的學生Lena聯絡他們而後綁架，對其進行實驗。




不過實驗對象似乎心臟停止而被丟棄到排水道，但在幾小時後Bolton兄弟
們甦醒過來，變形成半人半鯊的生物，轉而向Paradigm復仇。



路上的一起車禍使得他們現身於電視前，而Bends在接獲Lena通知後，反而在路上撞見他們，




又剛好遇上警察而展開一場城市越野賽，最後巧妙地躲過警察的追捕。



但不幸還是被Paradigm發現，逃亡到一座遊樂園，被一個小孩發現，Bends便編出
他們是一個新開演的劇團[Street Sharks]，從此Street Sharks成立。





以下是一些角色變形前後的圖片

John Bolton



Ripster




Robert Bobby Bolton



Blades/Streex




Coop Bolton



Big Slammu




Clint Bolton



Jab



Dr. Robert Bolton


Bolton兄弟們的父親，只有在某集最後才有變形後的"影子"。



Dr. Piranoid





Slobster & Slash





Killamari





Mr. Cunneyworth


本來只是一間旅館的老闆，不幸於一場因鯊魚俠們的打鬥後失去旅館，
憤恨下轉而自願接受基因操控科技而成為Piranoid的手下。

Repteel


Cunneyworth變形後。

Street Shark的夥伴

Moby Lick (Jets Taylor)

原本是一名捕鯨船長的兒子，不幸被Piranoid抓來實驗，一開始被心靈控制，後來藉由Street Sharks的幫助而掙脫。


Rox(Melvin Kresnik)



原本是個搖滾明星，某天在旅館吃到不明爆米花與飲料後，晚上睡眠時變形成半人半鯊的模樣。
曾經受到Piranoid的誘惑而有過短暫合作，後來因為Street Sharks的信賴而放棄通報Piranoid他們的藏身之處，轉而與他們成為朋友。　　　　


Mantaman (Dr. Terrence Morton)
好像是跟外星生物結合..這集的記憶遺忘了...

(以上二位目前還未找到適當的圖片)

Street Shark的人類夥伴

Lena Mack


Paradigm的學生，在發現他的陰謀後，便成為Street Sharks的伙伴。

Bends


大學中的天才，跟鯊魚們感情良好，且經常設計各種新穎的設備，可以說是Street Sharks的後勤組。

人偶玩具

Ripster
Blades/Streex
Big Slammu 
Jab
Rox
Moby Lick
Mantaman

而在YouTube上還有一些殘缺的影片可供大家回憶
street sharks



而現在想想我會喜歡獸人或多或少都有受到這部片的影響。
將獸人視為心中的英雄

----------


## J.C.

喔喔 這部也是好老的動畫啊
那時候我有看到電視廣告 蠻有興趣的
可是當時課業太重了 就沒時間收看
原來是會變身的設定啊 真是謝謝介紹
劇情大概是怎樣呢? ^^;

----------


## 狼王白牙

有看過  不過理頭都不是 "獸人"  而都是海中生物呢   :Mr. Green:  

變身當然就是要爆衣 , 不管是不是獸都一樣體型跟肌肉大好

懷舊的動畫之一

----------


## Triumph

這部好像是跟恐龍俠同期的作品吧?
沒看多少集,當時好像才4,5歲=w=
不過最主要都是播放時間的關係所以沒能看xd

以前的動畫有些還蠻好看的
(有人聽過beast war這套3d動畫嗎?)

----------


## Slimth

事實上恐龍俠好像是鯊魚俠的副產品。  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
聽說在鯊魚俠最後幾集有出現，也有一些角色後來在恐龍俠裡面出現。

而你說的Beast War很久以前在中都卡通台撥過，我每集都必定收看。

而以前小時候有不少Anthropomorphic Superheroes類型的卡通。
相信不少人有受到這類型影片的影響。

----------


## B平方

啊 !啊 !(指
B平方看過耶!!
不過年代非常久遠，很小的時候看的
以前還有買過鯊魚俠的玩具~
不過不知跑去哪了(炸

以前好像還有看過一部叫~萬能麥斯

----------


## 狼佐

謝謝分享，勾起了回憶呢

小時候都看不懂劇情，只知道鯊魚俠很帥打擊壞人之類的XDD

以前還有藍色那隻的玩具，名字等等都忘了，不過在遙遠的記憶裡的確是對於存在小時候著鯊魚俠的熱愛

原來我從以前就很喜歡獸人了ˇ


不過我還記得以前看這個都被媽媽罵看這種怪物Orz

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=SqgJ6wzSW8k&NR=1
這是恐龍俠嗎?跟之前的除暴恐龍好像不太一樣，不過也是小時候很喜歡的片子，已經忘記名字了冏

----------


## DDdragon

這種生物技術一直是DD所嚮往的XD~(不過我卻選擇念建築 -.- 真該死....

這部動畫DD只見過影子跟聽過名子而已~

那個時候年紀太小太小了 = = 連電視什麼時候播都不知道的年紀....

沒看到真的很可惜~   至於玩具DD在美國EBAY上常常看到~  雖然便宜但是運回台灣最少價格要在加上1000NT左右= =....相當昂貴

也是收藏迷蠻瘋狂的80年代玩具了~ 0W0


話說只要能變身?在危險的實驗~是否都想嘗試呢???哈哈XD

----------


## 月狼

好懷念喔@@這大概是我小學一二年級時看的東西啊~我後來有試著想再找來看不過都找不到了@@那時候電視上廣告強力放送，每次看到都會目不轉睛XD

我到現在還有兩隻鯊魚俠的玩具喔XDD其中一隻就是直排輪很厲害的Blades~(剛剛翻了一下也不知道堆在哪邊了...XD)

我記得還有一隻鯊魚，他平常的食物就是鋼鐵0..0"忘了是哪隻

如果有這種實驗我願意接受啊(炸

----------


## 陳中平

在[youtube]上查street sharks shark and roll part1-3就可找到有關Rox的影片了[/youtube]

----------


## 幻影紅虎

風格有點像忍者龜
但是好像把人改造成鯊魚吧~
人氣沒有忍者龜朢吧~
真老的動畫~

----------

